# "The Freemason" Starring Sean Austin



## Joseph James (Jul 11, 2014)

My name is Joseph James. I recently released the new feature film called "The Freemason"


----------



## Tom Jr. (Jul 11, 2014)

Just finished it! Thank you, I really enjoyed it!


Spes mea in Deo est


----------



## Joshua71 (Jul 12, 2014)

I've been waiting for it to come available up here, looking forward to seeing it as well! 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MarkR (Jul 13, 2014)

I've already bought it, haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jul 13, 2014)

Congratulations on the completion of your film, and I hope it is successful for you and your family, but I have to ask:
Why was it necessary to connect a murder mystery to Freemasonry? Was it because you knew it would get people worked up and be more likely to buy it? The murder victim was a banker, why not call the movie The Rotarian or The Kiwanian?

I haven't seen the movie, only the trailers. What I did see was a mention of the world's most powerful society, willing to die for secrets, mentions of hidden gold. All those things do is add fuel to the negative stereotypes.


----------



## Joseph James (Jul 13, 2014)

Tom Jr. said:


> Just finished it! Thank you, I really enjoyed it!
> 
> 
> Spes mea in Deo est


Thank you, I spent the last lear of my life making the film and over 100 people worked on it in various capacities. I have been a Mason for a long time and I hope that this film will help the public understand the true nature of our ancient and noble organization.


----------



## Joseph James (Jul 13, 2014)

MarkR said:


> I've already bought it, haven't watched it yet.


I hope you enjoy it. we worked very hard to fill it with as much symbolism as possible.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 14, 2014)

I watched it tonight.  It was an entertaining 90 minutes.  Of course, there was "artistic license" taken with Masonic reality for the purpose of drama; I was able to set that aside.  I don't want to include any spoilers for those who haven't seen it but plan to.

I will say that the ending was more satisfying than the ending of Dan Brown's The Lost Symbol.  When I got to the end of that book, my reaction was "really?  That's it?  All that for this?"


----------



## Companion Joe (Jul 15, 2014)

The fact that my questions went unaddressed speaks volumes.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jul 17, 2014)

Bought it and watched it the next day. It was a good attempt however he did use artistic license when making it. 

Overall if felt disappointing. The build up was good the climax was flat and the end "discovery" was a major let down. It's like they ran out of time and / or money. 

Sent from my freemasonry pro app on my galaxy s5.


----------

